

Games =-=-= WebApps (pdf) - kirubakaran
http://s3.amazonaws.com/ppt-download/gaming-the-web-using-the-structure-of-games-to-design-better-web-apps-1193323332192015-2.pdf

======
kingnothing
I'm not familiar with the =-=-= operator. Will you explain its usage for me,
please?

~~~
kirubakaran
Lets take it outside, in the alley, right now!

